# OZ CUT broadheads



## zbenfield (Jul 8, 2015)

guessing nobody has shot these?


----------



## gator14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Haven't ever heard of them but I'm gonna check em out.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

They copied the *VPA Penetrator.*

They are knockoffs. No thank you! 


If you are interested in these, then purchase from the original designer and manufacturer......... an American company! VPA is top quality and nearly indestructible. Great customer service as well.


Here is the link you need...............


http://www.vparchery.com/vpa_penetrator.php


----------

